

Norwegian municipality loses 25 000 classified documents in the mail - runarb
http://www.nrk.no/nordland/minnepinne-med-flere-tusen-personopplysninger-sporlost-forsvunnet-1.12303870

======
runarb
English summary: When Rana municipality changed archive system they choose to
send 300 000 documents, of with 25 000 was classified, on an usb stick trough
snail mail. When the envelope arrived it was torn, and the usb stick was
missing. The Rana City manager warns any finders that it is a criminal offense
to misuse data one does not have legal access to.

Since that does not state that the data was encrypted we can probably assume
that it was not.

